# Diesel, Cheese et al



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 16, 2013)

Do these strains actually smell (taste?) like their names?  They are mostly _sativa_s so I don't mess with em, but I see all sorts of this Diesel and that Cheese in dispensaries.  I love cheese, but pot that smells like cheese and pot that smells like fuel?  Neither of the above sound particularly tasty.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2013)

I've smoked Diesel. It straight up tastes like someone poured kerosene over grapefruit. Dense dense dens bud, and very fragrantly strong. Very potent, hit me like I had a few drinks with a sativa bzz on the side...

Never had cheeze.

My dead skunk cut did indeed smell like a dead skunk....


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Oct 16, 2013)

I grew a Cheese Candy auto
Smelled very much of Candy both while growing and once cured and chopped for my bong, however the taste was very spicy and nothing like the smell.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2013)

If you can't tell I really liked the diesel. Try it u may like it too...if not send it my way


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 17, 2013)

Now that I think of it, I tried some Northern Cheese (presumably a cross between some form of NL and some form of Cheese) a while back from a local dispensary.  It was a rather dull head-focused high and the flavor was virtually nonexistent.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

I've heard scuttle butt regarding the cheese. Apparently it's not a very long-lasting buzz as well tho I've yet to grow anything "cheese" related.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Oct 21, 2013)

Used to grow out a cut of rocksters cheese. 84 days from the flip, big dense buds, citrusy smell mixed with a cheesy funk. Very big producer. My cancer patients loved it, especially edibles or extracts made from it.  

I've never been a fan of any of the diesels that I've come across (grown or bought).  I ran a Tahoe cut that produced huge, but I could never get used to the taste and smell. I ask could never keep any in stock because it sold so fast. If it sells but I don't smoke it, it will still get a spot in my tent.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 22, 2013)

unless you know a dispensery that has a good diesel or cheese strain try a few out, get a few grams of a few different types, i personaly enjoy just about any strain that does the trick. or do a pick n mix on attitude and try a few different beans yourself.


----------

